
NASA says it will build a quieter supersonic passenger jet - ourmandave
http://www.cnn.com/2016/02/29/us/nasa-quiet-supersonic-jet-contract-announced/
======
beamatronic
I would rather NASA focus on the SSTO aspects of this instead:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Skylon_%28spacecraft%29](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Skylon_%28spacecraft%29)

